

The IE exploit used to hack google - y0ghur7_xxx
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2010/Jan/285

======
y0ghur7_xxx
There is also a python implementation on milw0rm:
<http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/8080>

~~~
crocowhile
And here is the metasploit code:
[http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/reposit...](http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/repository/revisions/8136/entry/modules/exploits/windows/browser/ie_aurora.rb)

I guess "sophisticated attack" is really a relative term. Possibly Google and
Co could not really tell the press "we have been hacked through an IE bug,
kinda of the same way any other guy and their mums are every day".

~~~
thibaut_barrere
From what I understand, they told it was a sophisticated attack because it
involved several layers - the IE exploit just being one bit of these.

